# Catering Appetizers with BBQ Theme



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

Calling upon my creative catering peeps. I’m catering a BBQ event and I’m looking for some good apps to make that will go with BBQ. Any thoughts? Would love any input that people will share. Thanks!!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What kind of BBQ?


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> What kind of BBQ?


brisket, chicken, sausage, BBQ Beans, Mac and cheese


----------



## RemoteFun (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello.

I do a smoked deviled egg appetizer for my BBQ night at the fishing lodge I work for in the summer season. It is one the lodge favorites. Its super simple of course and very tasty. Plus you can put all types of toppings as garnishes on this one. That is at least one idea for you.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Pickled veggies skewers. There is just something about pickles and BBQ

Although, I guess that would be better as a side... maybe?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

pickled okra
pulled pork cornbread fitters
deviled ******* potatoes
watermelon, queso fresco, jalapeno bites drizzled w/ honey


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed make skewers, theyre quick, easy and colorful.
Use the medium length skewers, and good heavens NOT toothpicks.
You can load em with all kinds of things,
Black olives, plum or cherry tomatoes, stuffed green olives,
cooked tortellini, celery, cubed cheeses, smoked sausage chunks,
cooked red potatoes, etc.
You can also make fruit skewers...fresh grapes, halved strawberries,
apples, pears, honeydew, pineapple, cherries, kiwi, etc.
And just about any dried fruit as well.


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

Boiled peanuts, pimento cheese, candied bacon, watermelon salad, bacon wrapped sausage or shrimp, smoked jalapeño poppers, smoked meatballs, pork belly bites. these are things I might do.


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

Thinly sliced brisket sliders (or tri-tip if you have) with au jus, grilled sausage and veg skewer, mac n cheese with bacon.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BBQ meals are by nature heavy.
Rich smoked meats with sides that are heavy on carbs and fats are best enjoyed with a sharp appetite.
I know most catering accts will want some sort of nibbles during the cocktail hour and it is really hard to come up with an app that will appease the client while still leaving the guests able to fully enjoy the main event.
Tough tightrope to walk.
Some really good suggestions from @cheflayne and @meezenplaz ...those look to be interesting and flavorful while still leaving the dinner guests with room for the main meal.
Just IME....

mimi


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks guys The are all really great tips and suggestions


----------

